# Flaky eye area....



## Retro-Violet (Jan 23, 2007)

so my eye area (under and on my eye lids) is really really flaky. im not sure how to get rid of the flakiness cause at the moment i cant wear concealer and/or any eye makeup.

so is it like safe to use a scrub on it to get rid of the flakes or what should i do cause this is driving me nuts and has been going on for about a week.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 23, 2007)

how about you dab some vitamin E oil at night while that area is still damp. in the morning it should have flaked off or at least, healed. i wouldnt advice you to scrub it since you dont want to bruise. i mean, its the eye area. really sensitive stuff right there.


----------



## beautynista (Jan 23, 2007)

Vitamin E oil or Jojoba oil every night. I don't recommend scrubbing either.


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah defently dont use a scrub.. try a natural skin product like a dab of jojoba oil? hopefully that might help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

I've had this happen to me before, too. I would say try using a thick moisturizing eye cream. Don't scrub, though...the area's probably to sensitive! :scared:


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks guys i gotta try those cause the vaseline isnt working at the moment.


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 23, 2007)

Whatever you use - use very sparingly! The skin of the eye area cannot absorb moisturisers and creams for the face and this will result in bags under your eyes.

A small dab of oil - maybe diluted a little with water if possible would be ok.

Pop into your local chemist, they might be able to help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 23, 2007)

It sound like an allergic reaction. I had this too, but only on one eye lid and in a small section. My eyes were itchy too. My eye doctor prescribed me anti-bacterial eye drops. For the flakiness, I would just put my face cream on like normal. That smoothed it out. Of course I haven't been able to wear make-up since christmas. It takes several weeks for these things to clear up. Be patient and do not wear any makeup until it is completely healed. You will only prolong the infection if you attempt to wear make up before it is gone. Trust me, I know.


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't reccomend scrubbing, once i had that and thought it'd be a good idea and just made everything ten times worse. try applying vaseline, i know it's greasy but it really helped when mine was like that or if things get worse you could go to a dermotologist and ask to be prescribed Fucidin H cream. Only bad thing is it contains steroids which thin skin so you have to apply very sparingly. Also from doctor you can get a moisturiser called DoubleBase which is very moisturising and has no steroids what so ever so you can pretty much plaster it on whenever!

Hehe, look at me geeking up on all my creams - having eczema comes in handy!

xx


----------



## teb (Jan 23, 2007)

How about aloe vera gel.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 23, 2007)

Use scotch tape to get the flakes off... then moisturize of course...weird I know but it works!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 24, 2007)

I suggest getting a good eye cream. In time, that eye area won't be as flaky.

And please, don't scrub! The skin beneath the eye area is very delicate!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 24, 2007)

I was wondering if you are wearing contact lenses? I do and my eyes water when I'm outside. Every morning, I have lots of salty build up.

I don't have pink eye or eye infection.

When I wear my glasses, my eyes don't water.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 24, 2007)

According to the beauty brains, Petrolatum mixed with mineral oil is the best and most moisturizing bet (those are the two most moisturizing ingredients). Here is the link to the article

thebeautybrains.com Â» The World’s Top 5 Skin Moisturizing Oils

where did you hear that? The eye area may not produce sebum, but it does absorb cream for the face...eye creams are basically the same formula anyway!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

I can understand that it's bothering you, but please do not put a facial scrub on your upper lids or the lower area.


----------



## hollywoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it an irritation of your eye make up?


----------



## katrosier (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd see a derm in case its eczema I use avene eye cream when I get dry flakey lids , its one of the few things that moisturize an active rash without the sting.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Hun--Remember eye area is super sensitive. If going to scrub eye area to rid od flakiness, use a face cloth that is very soft--preferably a new one. Bring home after buying and wash this cloth and use Fabric Softener on it. Then be very gentle and pamper that eye area by gently- yet firmly wiping that eye area. Take it ez.:vogel:

Do not use a masque on or around eye area. To help avoid this delicate area, smooth a natural eye cream around eyes or vaseline--then apply masque. Remember this is the only skin you have! Later:glasses:


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

I get that during the winter too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just apply lotion over it and moisturize it until there are no more flakes!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 2, 2007)

Try Aquaphore Healing Oinment. It works wonders on flakey or chapped skin.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 2, 2007)

put vasline under your eye...lots of it....whenever you're home or sleeping

i do it every winter, before i did i had the same problem you did


----------

